# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  [Tropikal Koi Centre & KOI's] KC Showa Isa & Shiro Omosako 2018

## tropikal koi

*[Tropikal Koi Centre & KOI's] KC Showa Isa & Shiro Omosako 2018*

Dunia koi memang tidak ada habisnya untuk dipelajari, walaupun seseorang telah lama menggeluti dunia koi tetapi tidak dipungkiri bahwa dirinya selalu merasa harus menggali dan terus menggali ilmu yang lebih dalam. Maka dari itu *TROPIKAL KOI CENTRE* yang notabene nya sebagai salah satu dealer koi import di indonesia ingin mengajak teman teman untuk mengasah kemampuan dalam pemeliharaan koi. Pada acara ini kami menghadirkan koi dari farm terbaik di jepang yaitu *ISA KOI FARM* dan *OMOSAKO KOI FARM*, dan tentunya jenis unggulan dari farm tersebut yaitu *SHOWA SANSHOKU* dan *SHIRO UTSURI*.

*TUJUAN KEGIATAN*
Jenis Tategoi yang sangat sulit ditebak masa depannya menjadi unsur utama diadakannya event Keeping Contest iniMelatih kejelian para calon Peserta KC untuk memilih dan memprediksi koi pilihannya untuk merebut gelar Grand Champion pada ajang Keeping Contest iniKeeping Skills sebuah tujuan untuk mengasah keahlian dalam merawat koi dalam hal ini jenis Showa Sanshoku dan Shiro Utsuri.

*BENTUK KEGIATAN*
Pada dasarnya kegiatan ini akan mempertandingkan kemampuan memelihara Koi. Koi yang akan dipelihara disediakan oleh penyelenggara dengan pertimbangan kesamaan kualitas, karakter, umur dan ukuran relatif. Partisipan bebas menentukan keeping technique (_feeding regime_, jenis atau merek pakan, dan lainnya).

*WAKTU KEGIATAN*
Tenggang waktu dilakukannya Keeping Contest ini adalah *4 bulan*, terhitung sejak lelang ini berakhir hingga *14 Juli 2018*.
Adapun untuk agendanya sebagai berikut :
Lelang sejak thred muncul, close *5 Maret 2018* *pukul 21.15* waktu Server KOI's (perpanjangan *10 menit*)Pembayaran *6  8 Maret 2018*Pengambilan/pengiriman *8  14 Maret 2018*Periode keeping *15 Maret  14 Juli 2018*Penyerahan Foto & Video *15  21 Juli 2018*Penjurian dan pengumuman pemenang *22  31 Juli 2018*

*KOI ENTRY*
Penyelenggara menyediakan masing masing 35 ekor tosai *SHOWA* dari *ISA KOI FARM* dan *SHIRO* dari *OMOSAKO* dengan kulitas dan ukuran relatif sama yang di import pada 23 November 2018 dan bersertifikat dealer *TROPIKAL KOI CENTRE*. Total jumlah ikan adalah 70 ekor tosai dengan kondisi semua sehat dan dibesarkan di fasilitas Tropikal Koi Centre, Lembang, Bandung

*HARGA PEROLEHAN, PEMBAYARAN DAN TATA CARA KEGIATAN KC* 
*1. Harga Perolehan*
Peresrta dapat memiliki ikan dengan cara sistem lelang, Harga awal adalah *Rp. 1.500.000,-*
Dengan kelipatan *bid minimal Rp. 100.000,-*

*Aturan Lelang*Mohon untuk BID ikan dengan format sebagai berikut *#bid kodeikan=nominal*Contoh: *#bid S1=1500* maka otomatis akan direkap oleh system Nge-BID ikan S1 dengan angka Rp.1500000,- (Hilangkan 3 angka NOL terakhir)*BENAR* : #bid S1=1500*SALAH* : #bid S1=obWaktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini naik (Waktu Server KOI's) dan berakhir pada tanggal *5 Maret 2018 pukul 21.15* waktu Server KOI's dan perpanjangan waktu *10 menit*Dalam kurun waktu 21:05-21:15 ada bid masuk maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 10 menit dari 21:15, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.Contoh: jika pada waktu 21.05-20.15 ada bid masuk, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 21.25, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 21.15-21.25, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 21.35, dstMaksimal perpanjangan waktu adalah *sampai pk. 23.15* tanpa ada pengecualian*Harga lelang belum termasuk ongkir dan packing ke tujuan pengiriman*.

*2. Konfirmasi Pembayaran dan Pengambilan Ikan*
Pembayaran dilakukan selambat-lambatnya *3 (tiga) hari* setelah penentuan pemenang lelang melalui rekening :
*BCA Cabang Plaza Sentral
A/C No. 4411012837
A/N Yudi Handipurwoko*
bukti transfer wajib posting pada threadJika tidak ada konfirmasi dari pemenang lelang dalam waktu tersebut diatas, maka penyelenggara BERHAK untuk menawarkan ikan tersebut ke pemenang kedua, jika pemenang kedua tidak bersedia maka ikan akan kemabali ke kolamPosisi ikan ada di fasilitas karantina Tropikal Koi Centre jl.Karmel 1 No.108 Lembang, BandungUntuk pemenang di wilayah Bandung bisa langsung ambil ikannya di Fasilitas Tropikal Koi Cetre, atau bisa dikirim via ojek onlinePengiriman ikan melalui ekspedisi kereta api (untuk wilayah jawa tengah & jawa timur), trevel (untuk wilayah Jawa Barat, Jabodetabek dan sekitarnya)  Pengiriman/pengambilan ikan maksimal  satu minggu setelah penentuan pemenang lelang,  Ongkir dan packing ditanggung peseaAdapun untuk ongkir dan packing untuk wilayah Jawa Tengah & Jawa Timur Rp.150.000 termasuk styrofoam, dan untuk wilayah Jabodetabek & Jawa Barat Rp.200.000,- termasuk styrofoam. Garasi selamat sampai tujuan maksilam 1x24 jam setelah penyetoran paket ke ekspedisiPengiriman bisa koordinasi dengan CP1.

*3. Tata Cara Kegiatan Keeping Contest*
Setelah koi dipilih dan lunas dibayar, maka koi akan dikirim dan dibesarkan di kolam masing-masing partisipanTidak ada batasan khusus tentang jenis kolam, volume air, jenis pakan yang diberikan dll, sepenuhnya diserahkan kepada partisipanJika terjadi perubahan kepemilikan koi atau mati saat KC berlangsung, maka koi tsb dinyatakan gugur dan tidak diikutkan dalam proses penjurianPartisipan yang sudah mendaftar dan membayar lunas tidak dapat mengundurkan diri dari kegiatan ini, dan uang pembayaran tidak dapat dikembalikanSelama kegiatan KC berlangsung, peserta diperbolehkan melaporkan perkembangan koi-nya dengan cara memposting photo atau video pada thread iniSemua resiko yang berkaitan dengan masalah pemeliharaan sepenuhnya menjadi tanggung jawab peserta KCTidak disarankan untuk melakukan operasi pembedahan (salon) dalam proses KC iniSemua partisipan wajib untuk memposting foto koinya di akhir periode untuk proses penjurianSemua peserta wajib memahami setiap peraturan dan memenuhi setiap agenda yang telah ditentukan oleh panitia.

*PENYETORAN HASIL KC DAN PENJURIAN*
Untuk Keseragaman dan juga dengan maksud untuk memudahkan penjurian, maka Panitia memutuskan untuk setiap Foto koi yang diposting oleh peserta KC, diwajibkan menggunakan *bak ukur*, dan posisi kepala koi menghadap ke bawah, disertai ukuran panjangnya saat difoto (meteran bak ukur di kiri, sedangkan ikan di sisi kanan) dan juga wajib mempostingkan foto, video, dan ukuran di thread ini.

*Penyetoran Foto* 
Peserta KC wajib menyetorkan data berupa foto dan video serta ukuran ikan pada thread ini dimulai tanggal *15-21Juli 2018* pkl 23.59 WSK, jika melebihi waktu tersebut maka peserta akan *didiskulifikasi*.
Penjurian dilakukan mulai sejak tanggal *22 Juli 2018* oleh *Mr. Hiroshi Toyama (Japan)*, dan hasil penjurian selambat lambatnya akan diumumkan pada tanggal *31 Juli 2018*. 

*HADIAH*
Pemenang akan mendapatkan :
*Juara 1* : *5%* dari total omzet*Juara 2* : *3%* dari total omzet*Juara 3* : *2%* dari total omzet
*Acara KC ini sepenuhnya di dukung oleh Tropikal Koi Centre, dan KOI-S.id 10% dari hasil penjualan akan diserahkan kepada KOI-S.*

*CONTACT PERSON* 
Untuk keterangan lebih lanjut bisa menghubungi :
*TROPIKAL KOI CENTRE*
Jl Karmel 1 no. 108, Lembang, Bandung, Jawa Barat
*CP 1* *Ihaz MC* : *WA 085311955519*
*CP 2* *Benny Gunawan* : *WA 087823850888*

*SELAMAT MEMILIH DAN SELAMAT BERPARTISIPASI
SALAM TROPIKAL KOI CENTRE* 

*LAIN  LAIN*
Hal lain yang belum diatur dalam Rule of The Game akan diputuskan sesuai kelaziman dan adalah hak penyelenggara untuk memutuskannya.

*FOTO SHOWA*

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



*FOTO SHIRO*

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



*Monggo HANCURKAAAN..!*

*NOTE : Video ikan KC ini akan d posting di page one gan..*

----------


## tropikal koi

_Reserved untuk video_

----------


## tropikal koi

_Reserveed untuk pengumuman pemenang lelang_

----------


## tropikal koi

_Reserved untuk pengumuman hasil penjurian_

----------


## pieth

#bid s68=1500

----------


## demmy

#bid s40=1500

----------


## tropikal koi

> #bid s68=1500





> #bid s40=1500


Masuk om.. monggo ramaikan..

----------


## farrel

Gambarnya kok ngga ada ya....

----------


## Teguh Halim

#bid s24=1500
#bid s68=1500

----------


## Teguh Halim

#bid s68=1500

----------


## alvine

# bid s 33 = 1500

----------


## alvine

#bid s 33 = 1500

----------


## Slametkurniawan

#bid S70=1500

----------


## LDJ

> #bid s 33 = 1500


formatnya masih salah om..belum muncul di tabel rekap yang atas

----------


## LDJ

> #bid s68=1500


sudah di bid 1500 sama om pieth.

----------


## tropikal koi

*Video 35 ekor Showa Isa*




*Video 35 ekor Shiro Omosako*

----------


## Ky081213

Maaf sya ga bisa lihat foto ikan2nya om? Thanks

----------


## freecupid

#bid S33=1500

----------


## tropikal koi

> Maaf sya ga bisa lihat foto ikan2nya om? Thanks


Klo dr hp bisa dicoba pake mode "full site" om.

----------


## frostbitez

#bid s70=1600

----------


## frostbitez

video ga di taro di page 1 aja om? biar pada liat

----------


## farrel

#bid s40=1500

----------


## iwan_iswandi

#bid s33=1600

----------


## robbygra0108

#bid S70=1500

----------


## Henrich Yulisman

#bid s35=1500

----------


## robbygra0108

#bid S70=1700

----------


## frostbitez

#bid s62=1500

----------


## farrel

#bid s40=1500
#bid s68=1500

----------


## farrel

#bid s68=1600

Rekap nya min 😘😘😘😘

----------


## melange

#bid s63=1500

----------


## Greggy

#bid s40 = 1700

----------


## Henrich Yulisman

#bid s31=1500
#bid s38=1500

----------


## odil kokoy

#bid s1 = 1500

----------


## odil kokoy

#bid s63 = 1500

----------


## odil kokoy

#bid s63 = 1600

----------


## Greggy

#bid s63 = 1700

----------


## farrel

Halo koh greggy....

----------


## Greggy

halooooo broooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

----------


## Fadil

#bid s23=1500

----------


## Muhammad Alan

#bid s31=1600#bid s32=1500#bid s33=1700

----------


## Slametkurniawan

#bid S20=1500

----------


## MFMJM

#bid s20=1600

----------


## MFMJM

#bid s24=1600

----------


## MFMJM

#bid s40=1800

----------


## MFMJM

#bid s68=1700

----------


## MFMJM

#bid s70=1800

----------


## iwan_iswandi

#bid s33=1800

----------


## h2ri5

#bid S16=1500

----------


## antonkrw

#bid s20=1700

----------


## antonkrw

#bid s26=1500

----------


## farrel

#bid s33=1900
#bid s37=1500
#bid s40=1900
#bid s68=1800

----------


## Henrich Yulisman

#bid s18=1500

----------


## antonkrw

bid s1=1700

----------


## antonkrw

#bid s1=1700

----------


## hero

#bid s40=2000

----------


## Darr

#bid s37=1600

----------


## hasan hadi

#bid s68=1900

----------


## Henrich Yulisman

#bid s26=1600
#bid s1=1800

----------


## antonkrw

#bid s26=1700

----------


## antonkrw

#bid s18=1700

----------


## Henrich Yulisman

#bid s20=1800
#bid s41=1500
#bid s46=1500

----------


## Muhammad Alan

#bid s26 =1800
#bid s20=1900
#bid s1=1900

----------


## Henrich Yulisman

#bid s26=1900

----------


## antonkrw

#bid s20=2000

----------


## antonkrw

#bid s1=2000

----------


## robbygra0108

#bid S69=1500

----------


## farrel

#bid s44=1500
#bid s68=2000

----------


## antonkrw

#bid s26=2000

----------


## Henrich Yulisman

#bid s32=1600

----------


## Henrich Yulisman

#bid s70=1900

----------


## glingga

#bid s68=2500

----------


## ipaul888

#bid s1=2100

----------


## Henrich Yulisman

#bid s18=1900

----------


## antonkrw

#bid s18=2000

----------


## odil kokoy

#bid s63=1800

----------


## ipaul888

#bid s33=2000

----------


## melange

#bid s63=1900

----------


## ipaul888

#bid s49=1500

----------


## Teguh Halim

#bid s24=1700

----------


## Teguh Halim

#bid s34=1500

----------


## Darr

#bid s31 = 1700

----------


## Teguh Halim

#bid s61=1500

----------


## ipaul888

test jam apa sudah selesai?

----------


## hero

#bid s32=1700

----------


## Bayuadhi737

#bid s68=2600

----------


## ipaul888

#bid s68=2700

----------


## ipaul888

#bid s68=2800

----------


## ipaul888

testing testing

----------


## tropikal koi

Waduh ko bid nya g pada masuk ya

----------


## bbongso

Uda selesai om paul.  Pake system gak usah test jam lg

----------


## f4is4l

#bid s35=1600
#bid s62=1600
#bid s64=1500
#bid s70=2000

----------


## ipaul888

pantesan, ok deh.. hehe telad selamat buat para pemenang

----------


## Frozen

#bid s32=1800

----------


## bbongso

Yg belum laku cb diskusikan dgn admin kois apa boleh ikutan lg?

----------


## hero

Auto bid nya macet kah.....? Rekap akhir ......?

----------


## tropikal koi

> Yg belum laku cb diskusikan dgn admin kois apa boleh ikutan lg?


Siap om, bisa diusulkan.. 

Rekap menyusul segera ya om om

----------


## tropikal koi

*Rekap Hasil Lelang KC Showa Isa & Shiro Omosako 2018*

*Item*
*Highest*
*User Name*

S1
Rp.2.100.000
ipaul888

S2
Rp.1.500.000
-

S3
Rp.1.500.000
-

S4
Rp.1.500.000
-

S5
Rp.1.500.000
-

S6
Rp.1.500.000
-

S7
Rp.1.500.000
-

S8
Rp.1.500.000
-

S9
Rp.1.500.000
-

S10
Rp.1.500.000
-

S11
Rp.1.500.000
-

S12
Rp.1.500.000
-

S13
Rp.1.500.000
-

S14
Rp.1.500.000
-

S15
Rp.1.500.000
-

S16
Rp.1.500.000
h2ri5

S17
Rp.1.500.000
-

S18
Rp.2.000.000
antonkrw

S19
Rp.1.500.000
-

S20
Rp.2.000.000
antonkrw

S21
Rp.1.500.000
-

S22
Rp.1.500.000
-

S23
Rp.1.500.000
fadil

S24
Rp.1.700.000
Teguh Halim

S25
Rp.1.500.000
-

S26
Rp.2.000.000
antonkrw

S27
Rp.1.500.000
-

S28
Rp.1.500.000
-

S29
Rp.1.500.000
-

S30
Rp.1.500.000
-

S31
Rp.1.700.000
Darr

S32
Rp.1.600.000
Henrich Yulisman

S33
Rp.2.000.000
ipaul888

S34
Rp.1.500.000
Teguh Halim

S35
Rp.1.500.000
Henrich Yulisman

S36
Rp.1.500.000
-

S37
Rp.1.600.000
Darr

S38
Rp.1.500.000
Henrich Yulisman

S39
Rp.1.500.000
-

S40
Rp.2.000.000
hero

S41
Rp.1.500.000
Henrich Yulisman

S42
Rp.1.500.000
-

S43
Rp.1.500.000
-

S44
Rp.1.500.000
farrel

S45
Rp.1.500.000
-

S46
Rp.1.500.000
Henrich Yulisman

S47
Rp.1.500.000
-

S48
Rp.1.500.000
-

S49
Rp.1.500.000
ipaul888

S50
Rp.1.500.000
-

S52
Rp.1.500.000
-

S53
Rp.1.500.000
-

S54
Rp.1.500.000
-

S55
Rp.1.500.000
-

S56
Rp.1.500.000
-

S57
Rp.1.500.000
-

S58
Rp.1.500.000
-

S59
Rp.1.500.000
-

S60
Rp.1.500.000
-

S61
Rp.1.500.000
Teguh Halim

S62
Rp.1.500.000
frostbitez

S63
Rp.1.900.000
melange

S64
Rp.1.500.000
-

S65
Rp.1.500.000
-

S66
Rp.1.500.000
-

S67
Rp.1.500.000
-

S68
Rp.2.500.000
glingga

S69
Rp.1.500.000
robbygra0108

S70
Rp.1.900.000
Henrich Yulisman



*Note : Untuk ikan yang belum di BID bisa dijual dengan harga Open Bid (Rp.1.500.000,-)*
- Pembelian paling lambat sampe tanggal 6 maret 2018 pkl 23.59 WSK, ikan yang dibeli bisa diikut sertakan dalam kegiatan KC. bagi yang berminat silahkan komen terbuka di thread ini, sapa cepat dia dapat.
- Untuk pemenang lelang harap konfirmasi via *WA 085311955519* untuk pengecekan biaya ongkir & packing serta pengirimannya. 
- untuk pembayaran dikalukan hanya melalui : 
*BCA Cabang Plaza Sentral    A/C No. 4411012837    A/N Yudi Hanipurwoko*

----------


## tropikal koi

bantu upload pembayaran S44 

upload images

----------


## tropikal koi

> Yg belum laku cb diskusikan dgn admin kois apa boleh ikutan lg?


yg belum laku boleh dijual langsung om, terbuka di forum ini. harga jual sama dengan harga bid (Rp 1.500.000)
monggo pilih yang mana om biar bisa langsung d update rekapan nya

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Boleh ambil No S65, dan mash ikut KC ya?

----------


## glingga

m-Transfer :
BERHASIL
06/03 16:59:10
Ke 4411012837
YUDI HANIPURWOKO
Rp. 2,500,000.00
glingga s68 kc tropikal
Ref 006165726277

----------


## tropikal koi

> Boleh ambil No S65, dan mash ikut KC ya?


Silahkan om, masih bisa ikut KC. 
Ok S65 sold oleh om Bayuadhi737

----------


## frostbitez

YOUR FUND TRANSFER TRANSACTION HAS BEEN SUCCESSFULLY COMPLETED

DATE
:
06/03/2018
TIME
:
17:08:52
REFERENCE NUMBER
:
1168DD4B-D164-FC07-0AA2-75630E864108
TRANSFER TO ACCOUNT
:
4411012837
BENEFICIARY NAME
:
YUDI HANIPURWOKO
AMOUNT
:
Rp.	1.500.000,00
REMARK
:
-
:
-
TRANSFER TYPE
:
IMMEDIATE TRANSFER
SEQUENCE NUMBER
:
141816
PLEASE KEEP THE REFERENCE NUMBER 
AS A PROOF OF YOUR TRANSACTION

payment s62

----------


## tropikal koi

> YOUR FUND TRANSFER TRANSACTION HAS BEEN SUCCESSFULLY COMPLETED
> 
> DATE
> :
> 06/03/2018
> TIME
> :
> 17:08:52
> REFERENCE NUMBER
> ...


baik om.. boleh PM alamat pengiriman nya om? atau bisa langsung kirim alamat nya via WA 08531195519

----------


## Bayuadhi737

m-Transfer :
BERHASIL
06/03 19:31:47
Ke 4411012837
YUDI HANIPURWOKO
Rp. 1,500,000.00
Shiro Omosako KC S65

----------


## frostbitez

> baik om.. boleh PM alamat pengiriman nya om? atau bisa langsung kirim alamat nya via WA 08531195519


punya sy dikirim sekalian punya om Paulus saja om Ben
sy sdh infokan ke doi
thanks
han

----------


## tropikal koi

> m-Transfer :
> BERHASIL
> 06/03 19:31:47
> Ke 4411012837
> YUDI HANIPURWOKO
> Rp. 1,500,000.00
> Shiro Omosako KC S65


Baik om. Ikan ready kirim besok yak 




> punya sy dikirim sekalian punya om Paulus saja om Ben
> sy sdh infokan ke doi
> thanks
> han


Siap om boss, bisa d kondisikan

----------


## Rahmadi

S28, s4, s12, s14

----------


## tropikal koi

> S28, s4, s12, s14


Silahkan om.. nnti saya update rekapan nya..

----------


## ipaul888

m-Transfer :
BERHASIL
07/03 12:28:45
Ke 4411012837
YUDI HANIPURWOKO
Rp. 5,600,000.00
s1,s33,s49
Ref 007122700867

----------


## tropikal koi

*(UPDATE) Rekap Hasil Lelang dan Peserta KC Showa Isa & Shiro Omosako 2018*

*Item*
*Highest*
*User Name*

S1
Rp.2.100.000
ipaul888

S2
Rp.1.500.000
-

S3
Rp.1.500.000
-

S4
Rp.1.500.000
-

S5
Rp.1.500.000
-

S6
Rp.1.500.000
-

S7
Rp.1.500.000
-

S8
Rp.1.500.000
-

S9
Rp.1.500.000
-

S10
Rp.1.500.000
-

S11
Rp.1.500.000
-

S12
Rp.1.500.000
-

S13
Rp.1.500.000
-

S14
Rp.1.500.000
-

S15
Rp.1.500.000
-

S16
Rp.1.500.000
h2ri5

S17
Rp.1.500.000
-

S18
Rp.2.000.000
antonkrw

S19
Rp.1.500.000
-

S20
Rp.2.000.000
antonkrw

S21
Rp.1.500.000
-

S22
Rp.1.500.000
-

S23
Rp.1.500.000
fadil

S24
Rp.1.700.000
Teguh Halim

S25
Rp.1.500.000
-

S26
Rp.2.000.000
antonkrw

S27
Rp.1.500.000
-

S28
Rp.1.500.000
-

S29
Rp.1.500.000
-

S30
Rp.1.500.000
-

S31
Rp.1.700.000
Darr

S32
Rp.1.600.000
Henrich Yulisman

S33
Rp.2.000.000
ipaul888

S34
Rp.1.500.000
Teguh Halim

S35
Rp.1.500.000
Henrich Yulisman

S36
Rp.1.500.000
-

S37
Rp.1.600.000
Darr

S38
Rp.1.500.000
Henrich Yulisman

S39
Rp.1.500.000
-

S40
Rp.2.000.000
hero

S41
Rp.1.500.000
Henrich Yulisman

S42
Rp.1.500.000
-

S43
Rp.1.500.000
-

S44
Rp.1.500.000
farrel

S45
Rp.1.500.000
-

S46
Rp.1.500.000
Henrich Yulisman

S47
Rp.1.500.000
-

S48
Rp.1.500.000
-

S49
Rp.1.500.000
ipaul888

S50
Rp.1.500.000
-

S52
Rp.1.500.000
-

S53
Rp.1.500.000
-

S54
Rp.1.500.000
-

S55
Rp.1.500.000
-

S56
Rp.1.500.000
-

S57
Rp.1.500.000
-

S58
Rp.1.500.000
-

S59
Rp.1.500.000
-

S60
Rp.1.500.000
-

S61
Rp.1.500.000
Teguh Halim

S62
Rp.1.500.000
frostbitez

S63
Rp.1.900.000
melange

S64
Rp.1.500.000
-

S65
Rp.1.500.000
Bayuadhi737

S66
Rp.1.500.000
-

S67
Rp.1.500.000
-

S68
Rp.2.500.000
glingga

S69
Rp.1.500.000
robbygra0108

S70
Rp.1.900.000
Henrich Yulisman



*Note : Untuk ikan yang belum di BID bisa didapatkan dengan harga Open Bid (Rp.1.500.000,-)*
- Pembelian paling lambat sampe tanggal 8 maret 2018 pkl 23.59 WSK, ikan yang dibeli bisa diikut sertakan dalam kegiatan KC. bagi yang berminat silahkan komen terbuka di thread ini, sapa cepat dia dapat.
- Untuk pemenang lelang harap konfirmasi via *WA 085311955519* untuk pengecekan biaya ongkir & packing serta pengirimannya. 
- untuk pembayaran ikan dikalukan hanya melalui : 
*BCA Cabang Plaza Sentral    A/C No. 4411012837    A/N Yudi Hanipurwoko*

- Untuk ongkir & packing transfer ke rekening Tropikal Koi :
BCA Cabang LembangA/C No. 137 5 666 555A/N Guna Tropikalindo Abadi

----------


## Rahmadi

Om, deal nya S12, S14, S21, S28 , S8

----------


## tropikal koi

> Om, deal nya S12, S14, S21, S28 , S8


Siap om.. segera masuk rekap ya..

----------


## tropikal koi

*(UPDATE) Rekap Hasil Lelang KC Showa Isa & Shiro Omosako 2018*

*Item*
*Highest*
*User Name*

S1
Rp.2.100.000
ipaul888

S2
Rp.1.500.000
-

S3
Rp.1.500.000
-

S4
Rp.1.500.000
-

S5
Rp.1.500.000
-

S6
Rp.1.500.000
-

S7
Rp.1.500.000
-

S8
Rp.1.500.000
Rahmadi

S9
Rp.1.500.000
-

S10
Rp.1.500.000
-

S11
Rp.1.500.000
-

S12
Rp.1.500.000
Rahmadi

S13
Rp.1.500.000
-

S14
Rp.1.500.000
Rahmadi

S15
Rp.1.500.000
-

S16
Rp.1.500.000
h2ri5

S17
Rp.1.500.000
-

S18
Rp.2.000.000
antonkrw

S19
Rp.1.500.000
-

S20
Rp.2.000.000
antonkrw

S21
Rp.1.500.000
Rahmadi

S22
Rp.1.500.000
-

S23
Rp.1.500.000
fadil

S24
Rp.1.700.000
Teguh Halim

S25
Rp.1.500.000
-

S26
Rp.2.000.000
antonkrw

S27
Rp.1.500.000
-

S28
Rp.1.500.000
Rahmadi

S29
Rp.1.500.000
Iswandi

S30
Rp.1.500.000
-

S31
Rp.1.700.000
Darr

S32
Rp.1.600.000
Henrich Yulisman

S33
Rp.2.000.000
ipaul888

S34
Rp.1.500.000
Teguh Halim

S35
Rp.1.500.000
Henrich Yulisman

S36
Rp.1.500.000
-

S37
Rp.1.600.000
Darr

S38
Rp.1.500.000
Henrich Yulisman

S39
Rp.1.500.000
-

S40
Rp.2.000.000
hero

S41
Rp.1.500.000
Henrich Yulisman

S42
Rp.1.500.000
-

S43
Rp.1.500.000
-

S44
Rp.1.500.000
farrel

S45
Rp.1.500.000
-

S46
Rp.1.500.000
Henrich Yulisman

S47
Rp.1.500.000
-

S48
Rp.1.500.000
-

S49
Rp.1.500.000
ipaul888

S50
Rp.1.500.000
-

S52
Rp.1.500.000
-

S53
Rp.1.500.000
-

S54
Rp.1.500.000
-

S55
Rp.1.500.000
-

S56
Rp.1.500.000
-

S57
Rp.1.500.000
-

S58
Rp.1.500.000
-

S59
Rp.1.500.000
-

S60
Rp.1.500.000
-

S61
Rp.1.500.000
Teguh Halim

S62
Rp.1.500.000
frostbitez

S63
Rp.1.900.000
melange

S64
Rp.1.500.000
-

S65
Rp.1.500.000
-

S66
Rp.1.500.000
-

S67
Rp.1.500.000
-

S68
Rp.2.500.000
glingga

S69
Rp.1.500.000
robbygra0108

S70
Rp.1.900.000
Henrich Yulisman



*Note : Untuk ikan yang belum di BID bisa dijual dengan harga Open Bid (Rp.1.500.000,-)*
- Pembelian paling lambat sampe tanggal 8 maret 2018 pkl 23.59 WSK, ikan yang dibeli bisa diikut sertakan dalam kegiatan KC. bagi yang berminat silahkan komen terbuka di thread ini, sapa cepat dia dapat.
- Untuk pemenang lelang harap konfirmasi via *WA 085311955519* untuk pengecekan biaya ongkir & packing serta pengirimannya. 
- untuk pembayaran ikan KC dikalukan hanya melalui : 
*BCA Cabang Plaza Sentral    A/C No. 4411012837    A/N Yudi Hanipurwoko*

- untuk pembayaran ongkos kirim & packing melalui : 
*BCA Cabang Lembang    A/C No. 137 5 666 555    A/N Guna Tropikalindo Abadi*

----------


## tropikal koi

*(UPDATE) Rekap Hasil Lelang dan Peserta KC Showa Isa & Shiro Omosako 2018*

*Item*
*Highest*
*User Name*

S1
Rp.2.100.000
ipaul888

S2
Rp.1.500.000
-

S3
Rp.1.500.000
-

S4
Rp.1.500.000
-

S5
Rp.1.500.000
-

S6
Rp.1.500.000
-

S7
Rp.1.500.000
-

S8
Rp.1.500.000
Rahmadi

S9
Rp.1.500.000
-

S10
Rp.1.500.000
-

S11
Rp.1.500.000
-

S12
Rp.1.500.000
Rahmadi

S13
Rp.1.500.000
-

S14
Rp.1.500.000
Rahmadi

S15
Rp.1.500.000
-

S16
Rp.1.500.000
h2ri5

S17
Rp.1.500.000
-

S18
Rp.2.000.000
antonkrw

S19
Rp.1.500.000
-

S20
Rp.2.000.000
antonkrw

S21
Rp.1.500.000
Rahmadi

S22
Rp.1.500.000
-

S23
Rp.1.500.000
fadil

S24
Rp.1.700.000
Teguh Halim

S25
Rp.1.500.000
-

S26
Rp.2.000.000
antonkrw

S27
Rp.1.500.000
-

S28
Rp.1.500.000
Rahmadi

S29
Rp.1.500.000
Iswandi

S30
Rp.1.500.000
-

S31
Rp.1.700.000
Darr

S32
Rp.1.600.000
Henrich Yulisman

S33
Rp.2.000.000
ipaul888

S34
Rp.1.500.000
Teguh Halim

S35
Rp.1.500.000
Henrich Yulisman

S36
Rp.1.500.000
-

S37
Rp.1.600.000
Darr

S38
Rp.1.500.000
Henrich Yulisman

S39
Rp.1.500.000
-

S40
Rp.2.000.000
hero

S41
Rp.1.500.000
Henrich Yulisman

S42
Rp.1.500.000
-

S43
Rp.1.500.000
-

S44
Rp.1.500.000
farrel

S45
Rp.1.500.000
-

S46
Rp.1.500.000
Henrich Yulisman

S47
Rp.1.500.000
-

S48
Rp.1.500.000
-

S49
Rp.1.500.000
ipaul888

S50
Rp.1.500.000
-

S52
Rp.1.500.000
-

S53
Rp.1.500.000
-

S54
Rp.1.500.000
-

S55
Rp.1.500.000
-

S56
Rp.1.500.000
-

S57
Rp.1.500.000
-

S58
Rp.1.500.000
-

S59
Rp.1.500.000
-

S60
Rp.1.500.000
-

S61
Rp.1.500.000
Teguh Halim

S62
Rp.1.500.000
frostbitez

S63
Rp.1.900.000
melange

S64
Rp.1.500.000
-

S65
Rp.1.500.000
Bayuadhi737

S66
Rp.1.500.000
-

S67
Rp.1.500.000
-

S68
Rp.2.500.000
glingga

S69
Rp.1.500.000
robbygra0108

S70
Rp.1.900.000
Henrich Yulisman



*Note : Untuk ikan yang belum di BID bisa dijual dengan harga Open Bid (Rp.1.500.000,-)*
- Pembelian paling lambat sampe tanggal 8 maret 2018 pkl 23.59 WSK, ikan yang dibeli bisa diikut sertakan dalam kegiatan KC. bagi yang berminat silahkan komen terbuka di thread ini, sapa cepat dia dapat.
- Untuk pemenang lelang harap konfirmasi via *WA 085311955519* untuk pengecekan biaya ongkir & packing serta pengirimannya. 
- untuk pembayaran ikan KC dikalukan hanya melalui : 
*BCA Cabang Plaza Sentral    A/C No. 4411012837    A/N Yudi Hanipurwoko*

- untuk pembayaran ongkos kirim & packing melalui : 
*BCA Cabang Lembang    A/C No. 137 5 666 555    A/N Guna Tropikalindo Abadi*

----------


## tropikal koi

*Ikan yang masih available (pembelian dengan harga Rp 1.500.000)*

----------


## indragema

Deal S 64 om

----------


## tropikal koi

> Deal S 64 om


Baik om indragema, segera masuk rekapan ya..

----------


## tropikal koi

*(UPDATE) Rekap Hasil Lelang dan Peserta KC Showa Isa & Shiro Omosako 2018*

*Item*
*Highest*
*User Name*

S1
Rp.2.100.000
ipaul888

S2
Rp.1.500.000
-

S3
Rp.1.500.000
-

S4
Rp.1.500.000
-

S5
Rp.1.500.000
-

S6
Rp.1.500.000
-

S7
Rp.1.500.000
-

S8
Rp.1.500.000
Rahmadi

S9
Rp.1.500.000
-

S10
Rp.1.500.000
-

S11
Rp.1.500.000
-

S12
Rp.1.500.000
Rahmadi

S13
Rp.1.500.000
-

S14
Rp.1.500.000
Rahmadi

S15
Rp.1.500.000
-

S16
Rp.1.500.000
h2ri5

S17
Rp.1.500.000
-

S18
Rp.2.000.000
antonkrw

S19
Rp.1.500.000
-

S20
Rp.2.000.000
antonkrw

S21
Rp.1.500.000
Rahmadi

S22
Rp.1.500.000
-

S23
Rp.1.500.000
fadil

S24
Rp.1.700.000
Teguh Halim

S25
Rp.1.500.000
-

S26
Rp.2.000.000
antonkrw

S27
Rp.1.500.000
-

S28
Rp.1.500.000
Rahmadi

S29
Rp.1.500.000
Iswandi

S30
Rp.1.500.000
-

S31
Rp.1.700.000
Darr

S32
Rp.1.600.000
Henrich Yulisman

S33
Rp.2.000.000
ipaul888

S34
Rp.1.500.000
Teguh Halim

S35
Rp.1.500.000
Henrich Yulisman

S36
Rp.1.500.000
-

S37
Rp.1.600.000
Darr

S38
Rp.1.500.000
Henrich Yulisman

S39
Rp.1.500.000
-

S40
Rp.2.000.000
hero

S41
Rp.1.500.000
Henrich Yulisman

S42
Rp.1.500.000
-

S43
Rp.1.500.000
-

S44
Rp.1.500.000
farrel

S45
Rp.1.500.000
-

S46
Rp.1.500.000
Henrich Yulisman

S47
Rp.1.500.000
-

S48
Rp.1.500.000
-

S49
Rp.1.500.000
ipaul888

S50
Rp.1.500.000
-

S51
Rp.1.500.000
-

S52
Rp.1.500.000
-

S53
Rp.1.500.000
-

S54
Rp.1.500.000
-

S55
Rp.1.500.000
-

S56
Rp.1.500.000
-

S57
Rp.1.500.000
-

S58
Rp.1.500.000
-

S59
Rp.1.500.000
-

S60
Rp.1.500.000
-

S61
Rp.1.500.000
Teguh Halim

S62
Rp.1.500.000
frostbitez

S63
Rp.1.900.000
melange

S64
Rp.1.500.000
indragema

S65
Rp.1.500.000
Bayuadhi737

S66
Rp.1.500.000
-

S67
Rp.1.500.000
-

S68
Rp.2.500.000
glingga

S69
Rp.1.500.000
robbygra0108

S70
Rp.1.900.000
Henrich Yulisman



*Note : Untuk ikan yang belum di BID bisa dibeli dengan harga Open Bid (Rp.1.500.000,-)*
- Pembelian paling lambat sampe tanggal 8 maret 2018 pkl 23.59 WSK, ikan yang dibeli bisa diikut sertakan dalam kegiatan KC. bagi yang berminat silahkan komen terbuka di thread ini, sapa cepat dia dapat.
- Untuk pemenang lelang harap konfirmasi via *WA 085311955519* untuk pengecekan biaya ongkir & packing serta pengirimannya. 
- untuk pembayaran ikan KC dikalukan hanya melalui : 
*BCA Cabang Plaza Sentral    A/C No. 4411012837    A/N Yudi Hanipurwoko*

- untuk pembayaran ongkos kirim & packing melalui : 
*BCA Cabang Lembang    A/C No. 137 5 666 555    A/N Guna Tropikalindo Abadi*

----------


## tropikal koi

Dari om antonkrw (s18, s20, s26) 

Tanggal  	 : 	  09/03/2018 
 Jam  	 : 	  08:46:53 
 Jenis Transaksi  	 : 	  TRANSFER DANA 
 Dari Rekening  	 : 	  137-5666555 
 Ke Rekening  	 : 	  441-1012837 
 Nominal  	 : 	  Rp 6,000,000.00 
 Jenis Transfer  	 : 	  Transfer Diproses Saat Diotorisasi 
 Keterangan  	 : 	  Penerusan dana Anton krwg 
 No Referensi  	 : 	  18030800224420 
 Status  	 : 	  Berhasil

----------


## tropikal koi

*(UPDATE) Rekap Hasil Lelang dan Peserta KC Showa Isa & Shiro Omosako 2018*

*Item*
*Highest*
*User Name*

S1
Rp.2.100.000
ipaul888

S2
Rp.1.500.000
-

S3
Rp.1.500.000
-

S4
Rp.1.500.000
Rahmadi 

S5
Rp.1.500.000
-

S6
Rp.1.500.000
-

S7
Rp.1.500.000
-

S8
Rp.1.500.000
Rahmadi

S9
Rp.1.500.000
Rahmadi

S10
Rp.1.500.000
-

S11
Rp.1.500.000
-

S12
Rp.1.500.000
Rahmadi

S13
Rp.1.500.000
-

S14
Rp.1.500.000
-

S15
Rp.1.500.000
-

S16
Rp.1.500.000
h2ri5

S17
Rp.1.500.000
-

S18
Rp.2.000.000
antonkrw

S19
Rp.1.500.000
-

S20
Rp.2.000.000
antonkrw

S21
Rp.1.500.000
-

S22
Rp.1.500.000
-

S23
Rp.1.500.000
fadil

S24
Rp.1.700.000
Teguh Halim

S25
Rp.1.500.000
-

S26
Rp.2.000.000
antonkrw

S27
Rp.1.500.000
-

S28
Rp.1.500.000
Rahmadi

S29
Rp.1.500.000
Iswandi

S30
Rp.1.500.000
-

S31
Rp.1.700.000
Darr

S32
Rp.1.600.000
Henrich Yulisman

S33
Rp.2.000.000
ipaul888

S34
Rp.1.500.000
Teguh Halim

S35
Rp.1.500.000
Henrich Yulisman

S36
Rp.1.500.000
-

S37
Rp.1.600.000
Darr

S38
Rp.1.500.000
Henrich Yulisman

S39
Rp.1.500.000
-

S40
Rp.2.000.000
hero

S41
Rp.1.500.000
Henrich Yulisman

S42
Rp.1.500.000
-

S43
Rp.1.500.000
-

S44
Rp.1.500.000
farrel

S45
Rp.1.500.000
-

S46
Rp.1.500.000
Henrich Yulisman

S47
Rp.1.500.000
-

S48
Rp.1.500.000
-

S49
Rp.1.500.000
ipaul888

S50
Rp.1.500.000
-

S51
Rp.1.500.000
-

S52
Rp.1.500.000
-

S53
Rp.1.500.000
-

S54
Rp.1.500.000
-

S55
Rp.1.500.000
-

S56
Rp.1.500.000
-

S57
Rp.1.500.000
-

S58
Rp.1.500.000
-

S59
Rp.1.500.000
-

S60
Rp.1.500.000
-

S61
Rp.1.500.000
Teguh Halim

S62
Rp.1.500.000
frostbitez

S63
Rp.1.900.000
melange

S64
Rp.1.500.000
-

S65
Rp.1.500.000
Bayuadhi737

S66
Rp.1.500.000
-

S67
Rp.1.500.000
-

S68
Rp.2.500.000
glingga

S69
Rp.1.500.000
robbygra0108

S70
Rp.1.900.000
Henrich Yulisman



*Note : Untuk ikan yang belum di BID bisa dibeli dengan harga Open Bid (Rp.1.500.000,-)*
- Pembelian paling lambat sampe tanggal 8 maret 2018 pkl 23.59 WSK, ikan yang dibeli bisa diikut sertakan dalam kegiatan KC. bagi yang berminat silahkan komen terbuka di thread ini, sapa cepat dia dapat.
- Untuk pemenang lelang harap konfirmasi via *WA 085311955519* untuk pengecekan biaya ongkir & packing serta pengirimannya. 
- untuk pembayaran ikan KC dikalukan hanya melalui : 
*BCA Cabang Plaza Sentral    A/C No. 4411012837    A/N Yudi Hanipurwoko*

- untuk pembayaran ongkos kirim & packing melalui : 
*BCA Cabang Lembang    A/C No. 137 5 666 555    A/N Guna Tropikalindo Abadi*

----------


## Rahmadi

08/03 20:57 TRF KE YUDI HANIPURWOKO 4411012837 ACCOUNT# 12XXXXXX51 SEBESAR IDR 7.500.000,00 (DR)    BEBAS Biaya bayar BPJS Kesehatan di ATM s.d Apr18.S&Kberlaku

Untuk S4, S8, S9, S12, 28

----------


## tropikal koi

*BUKTI PEMBAYARAN IKAN KC*

*om ipaul888 (s1, s33, s49)*



> m-Transfer :
> BERHASIL
> 07/03 12:28:45
> Ke 4411012837
> YUDI HANIPURWOKO
> Rp. 5,600,000.00
> s1,s33,s49
> Ref 007122700867


*Om farrel (s44)*



> bantu upload pembayaran S44 
> 
> upload images


*Om Bayuadhi737 (s65)*



> m-Transfer :
> BERHASIL
> 06/03 19:31:47
> Ke 4411012837
> YUDI HANIPURWOKO
> Rp. 1,500,000.00
> Shiro Omosako KC S65


*Om antonkrw (s18, s20, s26)*



> Dari om antonkrw (s18, s20, s26) 
> 
> Tanggal  	 : 	  09/03/2018 
>  Jam  	 : 	  08:46:53 
>  Jenis Transaksi  	 : 	  TRANSFER DANA 
>  Dari Rekening  	 : 	  137-5666555 
>  Ke Rekening  	 : 	  441-1012837 
>  Nominal  	 : 	  Rp 6,000,000.00 
>  Jenis Transfer  	 : 	  Transfer Diproses Saat Diotorisasi 
> ...


*Om frostbitez (s62)*



> YOUR FUND TRANSFER TRANSACTION HAS BEEN SUCCESSFULLY COMPLETED
> 
> DATE
> :
> 06/03/2018
> TIME
> :
> 17:08:52
> REFERENCE NUMBER
> ...


*om glingga (s68.)*



> m-Transfer :
> BERHASIL
> 06/03 16:59:10
> Ke 4411012837
> YUDI HANIPURWOKO
> Rp. 2,500,000.00
> glingga s68 kc tropikal
> Ref 006165726277


*Om Rahmadi  (s4, s8, s9, s12, s28.)*



> 08/03 20:57 TRF KE YUDI HANIPURWOKO 4411012837 ACCOUNT# 12XXXXXX51 SEBESAR IDR 7.500.000,00 (DR)    BEBAS Biaya bayar BPJS Kesehatan di ATM s.d Apr18.S&Kberlaku
> 
> Untuk S4, S8, S9, S12, 28




*om h2ri5 (s16)*


*om Teguh Halim (s24, s35, s61)*


*om indragema (s64)*


*Om Darr (s31, s37)*


*Om melange (s63)*


*om hero (s40)*


*om robbygra0108 (s69)*


*om iswandi (s29)*


*om Henrich Yulisman (s32, s35, s38, s46, s70)*

----------


## tropikal koi

*Om Fadil (S23)*

----------


## tropikal koi

Silahkan para peserta KC, mulai besok tgl 15 sudah boleh setor foto & video hasil keeping nya. Batas akhir pengumpulan foto & video tgl 21 July 2018. Thx

----------


## tropikal koi

*UPDATE hasil KC* 

*1. Om Darr S31, S37*
 

*2. Om hero S40*


*3. Om Glingga S68*


*4. Om Ipaul888 S1, S49*
 

*5. Om Henrich Yulisman S32, S35, S38, S41, S46, S70*

----------


## tropikal koi

Panitia pelaksana KC akan segera menyiapkan penjurian melalui jejaring social Facebook dengan juri *Mr.Hiroshi Toyama (Japan)*
pengumumam pemenang akan diumumkan langsung via jejaring Facebook dan forum KOI's selambat-lambatnya tanggal 30 Juli 2018
trimakasih.

----------


## LDJ

terimakasih updatenya..

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Om ini sudah close ya.... lupa check tanggal ... says kira akhir bulan... :Whoo:

----------


## tropikal koi

ketinggalan uplad  :Doh: 

*6. Om fadil S23*


*7. Om Bayuadhi737 S65*

----------


## tropikal koi

*PENGUMUMAN PEMENANG [Tropikal Koi Centre & KOI's] KC Showa Isa & Shiro Omosako 2018*

*Kelas Showa*
Juara 1 *S31 Om Darr*
Juara 2 *S32 Om Henrich Yulisman*
Juara 3 *S23 Om Fadil*
*Link Penjurian kelas Showa* https://www.facebook.com/ihaz.bobabi...72033502811335

Pic Juara 1 Showa

Pic Juara 2 Showa 

Pic Juara 3 Showa 


*Kelas Shiro*
Juara 1 *S68 Om ipaul888*
Juara 2 *S46 Om Henrich Yulisma*
Juara 3 *S40 Om hero*
*Link Penjurian kelas Shiro* https://www.facebook.com/ihaz.bobabi...72034932811192

Pic Juara 1 Shiro 

Pic Juara 2 Shiro 

Pic Juara 3 Shiro 


Kami ucapkan terimakasih banyak kepada para peserta KC yang mengikuti kegiatan ini dari awal sampai akhir
dan kami ucapkan SELAMAT kepada para pemenang..  :Cheer2:

----------


## Fadil

terima kasih om  ::

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Selamat kepada para pemenang....

----------


## Darr

Terima kasih

----------


## YudiHP

Untuk Para Pemenang , agar dapat menyebutkan Norek nya, untuk amannya mungkin dapat dikirimkan/koordinasikan ke Tropikal Koi Centre sbg penyelenggara.

----------


## tropikal koi

> Untuk Para Pemenang , agar dapat menyebutkan Norek nya, untuk amannya mungkin dapat dikirimkan/koordinasikan ke Tropikal Koi Centre sbg penyelenggara.


siap om yudi, saya yg kordinir no rek pemenang nya

----------

